

Four-stages-of-functional-programming - justlearning
http://pchiusano.blogspot.com/2010/09/four-stages-of-functional-programming.html

======
jtolle
After I read that I poked around and also saw this about using "push" and
"pull" to describe "framework" vs. "library" and I like it too:

[http://pchiusano.blogspot.com/2010/09/push-libraries-vs-
pull...](http://pchiusano.blogspot.com/2010/09/push-libraries-vs-pull-
libraries.html)

And this...

[http://pchiusano.blogspot.com/2010/07/reification-of-time-
in...](http://pchiusano.blogspot.com/2010/07/reification-of-time-in-frp-
is.html)

